# "baby tears" question



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

I am out visting my father and I looked in his garden and noticed what looks like baby tears. He even calls them baby tears. They do look similar to this http://http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2679&pcatid=2679
but slightly different...same color though. they are growing under larger bushes in almost complete shade and they look real good. the shortest ones are less than an inch tall and the tallest maybe 3 inches tall. they look like they would make a nice carpet and the key is that they dont need much light. looking at the dwarf baby tears on the link above, it states that they need high light. The tank that I am planning on planting wont have high light by any means but it is t5 lighting with good reflectors and will be decent. I want to give this stuff a try and am wondering if you guys think it would do ok submersed. I'll try and put a picture of it up soon.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if that's the same plant or not (Hemianthus callitricoides, or H. micranthemoides), but it couldn't hurt to pull up a little and give it a shot. Assuming this IS the right plant, you should expect some die-off of the emersed leaves as it changes to submerged form. You will have to check the roots from time to time to make sure they stay white and turgid (alive).

You might want to post these pics in the Plant ID forum for a possible id.

-Dave


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There are many ground cover terrestrial garden plants, but they are not aquatic plants. Just because a plant grows in the shade outside does not mean it will grow under low light underwater, or even grow at all. You would be better off iding the plant and finding out additional information about it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It's Soleirolia soleirolii = Helxine soleirolii, Urticaceae (nettle family):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soleirolia_soleirolii

Not an aquatic or swamp plant; it grows best on moderately moist bottom. But one of the common names of this popular ornamental plant is baby's tears, too.
It differs from Micranthemum or Hemianthus i.a. by having 1 leaf, not 2 leaves per node, and by the asymmetrical leaf shape.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

so this will not live submersed?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't think, but I didn't yet try it...


----------



## maverick3x6 (Aug 10, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing... I have this plant all over my house. it grows well indoors with little light, but flourishes with high light... I have some on the walls in my paludarium. I wanted to try it as a ground cover, but it's pretty fragile. the stems are pretty rigid & if a stem breaks, that portion of the plant usually dies.

Then I thought... I wonder if I could grow this underwater? I hardly doubt it'll grow as a carpet, but I've got an open-top freshwater planted setup, and I'm going to drape the plant over the edges into the water... we'll see what happens.

I'll keep you posted. 

Also: http://www.exoticangel.com/Varieties/ShowCategoryDetails.aspx?categoryid=8


----------



## cainm13 (Apr 27, 2008)

How is it doing in your tank?
I just found some of these at Home Depot and was wondering if I could use it.


----------



## jamesrobert5 (8 mo ago)

Then I wondered, "Do you think I could grow this underwater?" I doubt it will develop into a carpet, but I have an open-top freshwater planted setup, so I'll drape the plant over the borders into the water and see what occurs.
When I used to buy plants online I found that It is neither an aquatic or swamp plant; it prefers moist but not swampy soil. However, baby tears is another frequent name for this beautiful ornamental plant.


----------



## Aeldys (7 mo ago)

I might be a little bit lost with this thread, maybe some post are not showing on my end hmm


----------

